# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  'TiT'  oder 'es kann eigentlich nur besser werden'

## Siamfan

Vorgestern auf der Rückfahrt"


Zuerst kamen links und rechts mehrere Schilder 'City Limit'(also Tempo 50km/h).
Gleichdrauf kam das:



Also dürfen ab da PKWs 70km/h und Krafträder 60km/h fahren. 
Aber auch das änert sich gleich wieder:

Und weiter geht es:

Aber lange noch nicht fertig,  denn dann kommt:

Und weiter geht es:


Und das alles auf dem Weg (~1,5-2km) *IN* die Stadt

----------


## Siamfan

Irgendwie kommt es mir jetzt vor,  als fehlt noch ein Schild. 
Ich werde das nochmal abfahren,  auf den Kilometerzählerschauen und ein Video drehen. 

Das ist aber kein Sonderfall!  DAS begegnet einem überall!!! 
Richtig verwirrend wird es,  wo man jetzt auch noch dazwischen 'Freie Fahrt' Schilder aufstellt.

Soweit ich weiß,  heben sich die Schilder "60" nach Brücken immer wieder auf!?

Ist man aber innerhalb einer Ortschaft (50km/h),  braucht es diese Schilder überhaupt nicht.

----------


## Siamfan



----------


## Siamfan

*WO ist die Ampel*

----------


## Siamfan

Ein wirklich tolles Schild! 
Nur das alleine kann keine Wunder vollbringen. 
An dieser Uferstraße gibt es nicht eine einzige Hausmülltonne an der Straße. 
Wo sollen die Leute den Müll reinwerfen (siehe Schild)?! 

Da müssen StraßenMülleimer hin,  die geleert werden. 
https://www.google.de/search?source=...R9ejLusKBE9LM:
Das könnten auch normale Hausmülltonnen sein, die in einem Tourenplan sind.

----------


## frank_rt

ICH weiß wo die Ampel ist. @siamfan.

----------


## Siamfan

> ICH weiß wo die Ampel ist. @siamfan.


Du bist ja auch ein helles Koepfchen!


Sie ist aber schlecht sichtbar!
Und weil eine Ampel alleine immer verdeckt sein kann, hat man in Staaten mit wenigen Verkehrstoten immer mindestens zwei Ampeln.

----------

